# How well does this stuff coordinate?



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

That's a $400 jacket... you sure you want to spend that much? Look at other jackets, you can get better bang for your buck. I'll personally recommend Sessions and 686


EDIT - And now that I look even closer, its only 10k/5k... look at a different jacket. Spending that much on a jacket when it's not even 10k/10k or greater just isn't the smartest thing ever, but each to his own.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks alot im gonna look for some other jackets

but I have been trouble finding jackets that go well with the rest of that stuff


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll be honest, mixing the most RANDOM colors and patterns up can seriously look really sweet. Find just randomly looking outwear that has a rating of 10/10k or above, and if you like it, buy it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

agreed...having 10k/10k is way more important than the brand name or the color. 

and again, i strongly suggest you go to a board shop & try shit on. not only will you save on shipping, but you may even catch a sale. and you'd be supporting your local shredder, as opposed to some bigger corporation.

and with boots, you DEFINITELY need to try them on in a shop. boots aren't something you buy just for looks. read through the threads on this site regarding boots. ...like i said, do some research, don't just go off a pipe dream. i know it's fun looking up all the stuff you want to buy...it's like looking through the toys r us catalog at christmas time, but these things have a purpose (to be functional) which should be your main concern.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Alot of that stuff is subject to fit. You shoudl try on boots, you should try on goggles. Hats jackets and all that trivial crap is just what you like and what not. But pants and jackets are nice to have high mm waterproofing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

tx guys I do plan on going to several shops to look and try on gear and not just order it all off line. but these are the types that I wil model my decisions on.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I never plan my clothes, usually just walk into a shop and see something thats sick, and buy it if Im after something new. Its more fun going out to the shop and not knowing what your gonna come back with!

Oh and the 10K/10K advice is worthwhile. ESPECIALLY for the trousers cos your gonna be sitting around alot in the snow.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> agreed...having 10k/10k is way more important than the brand name or the color.
> 
> and again, i strongly suggest you go to a board shop & try shit on. not only will you save on shipping, but you may even catch a sale. and you'd be supporting your local shredder, as opposed to some bigger corporation.
> 
> and with boots, you DEFINITELY need to try them on in a shop. boots aren't something you buy just for looks. read through the threads on this site regarding boots. ...like i said, do some research, don't just go off a pipe dream. i know it's fun looking up all the stuff you want to buy...it's like looking through the toys r us catalog at christmas time, but these things have a purpose (to be functional) which should be your main concern.



Yeah! Trying shit on is the way to go, you always want a good fit.




Snowjoe said:


> I never plan my clothes, usually just walk into a shop and see something thats sick, and buy it if Im after something new. Its more fun going out to the shop and not knowing what your gonna come back with!
> 
> Oh and the 10K/10K advice is worthwhile. ESPECIALLY for the trousers cos your gonna be sitting around alot in the snow.


I love going into shops and seeing something really cool and being able to pick it up... I hate it when that one cool looking item you want is of bad quality though.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Even worse when everythings perfect.......but they dont have your size. Dammnit do they not realise I wanna ride with new gear NOW!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

whenever i have money & go out shopping with a purpose (something particular in mind) i can never find it. it's not until i'm "shopping" without money (wishful thinking type) that i find shit that i like.

murphy's law...i damned myself (in more ways than one) by marrying a murphy.

i should change my name back to arrison now that we're divorced...come to think of it, my life was much nicer when i was an arrison.


----------

